# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фотофакт - Замок из бумаги

## Irina

*Молодой талантливый студент отделения гуманитарных наук университета в Токио Ватару Итоу (Wataru Itou) представил уникальную бумажную инсталляцию над которой работал целых 4 года. Результатом такой кропотливой и трудоемкой работы стало сооружение роскошного замка, созданного исключительно из бумаги. Для более эффектной презентации и зрелищности используются разноцветные электрические огоньки, которые подсвечивают это чудо архитектуры, делая его еще более привлекательным. Инсталляция интересна еще и тем, что в ней есть движущиеся объекты – колесо обозрения и небольшой поезд, тоже сконструированный из бумаги и катающийся по бумажным рельсам.*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Силён японец!

----------


## PatR!oT

походу руки  смотрят в ту сторону )))

----------

